# Dominion 13" vs colchester 13" differences?



## ryanthemillwright0919 (Dec 29, 2020)

I have the opportunity to pick up a dominion made by colchester 13" lathe. Are there any differences between the brand names? Also what is the difference between a student and a master? What do they typically sell for? The seller wants 2700 it requires a bit of rewiring and some tooling included.


----------



## francist (Dec 29, 2020)

There’s a lot (really, a lot) of information on the various Colchesters here if you haven’t happened across it yet

http://www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/index.html

Might answer some of your questions.

-frank


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 29, 2020)

You have probably seen this (@francist beat me to it)

http://www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/page2.html

It explains the differences (or lack thereof)

Here is a write-up on the Master (original ones):

http://www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/page14.html

I have the “new“ Master 2500, described here:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/page17.html

if you are looking at the Master add on kijiji, the 2 to 3 thou taper may not be a problem at all if it happens all along the ways. Just adjust the headstock to take it out.


----------



## ryanthemillwright0919 (Dec 29, 2020)

francist said:


> There’s a lot (really, a lot) of information on the various Colchesters here if you haven’t happened across it yet
> 
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/index.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for that


----------



## ryanthemillwright0919 (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks! That was quick to help answer my question. So what I'm looking at is a dominion 13 mk1. I would have to say it's a master as the one I'm looking at has a longer bed.


----------

